# Angelfish



## Msprz75 (Jan 14, 2012)

I have had 3 angelfish in a community tank for 2 years. I recently moved the smallest angelfish to another tank. Today I discovered all 3 had died sometime overnight. They had no change in behavior and no changes in eating habits. There were no visible symptoms of disease. We monitor all of our fish daily. This is a total shock to us. Does anyone have any idea what happened??


----------



## TroyVSC (Aug 29, 2012)

Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Msprz75 (Jan 14, 2012)

I just realized I posted in wrong forum!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Merged the 2 threads together and deleted one of the posts


----------



## Dave Waits (Oct 12, 2012)

When you find out why, let me know. I've been having the same problem, perfectly healthy-looking Angels dying.


----------



## graybot (Apr 24, 2011)

Water parameters? Anything unusual happen in the house? Any cleaning supplies used in the rooms housing the tanks? Any tank maintenance on both tanks happening around this time? You say community tank- any deaths amongst non-angelfish? 

If the deaths were simultaneous and across two tanks it would be wise to look for something in common between the two. Power outage overnight?


----------



## Msprz75 (Jan 14, 2012)

We tested the water. Everything was fine. There were no outages. Nothing out of ordinary. All the other fish are fine.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Often gill flukes are very hard to notice.Check to see if any fish have red,or clamped gills?


----------

